# Is it or isn't it?



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, for two years I have this fire breathing feeling in the throat and a burning in the pit of my stomach. It comes with bowel problems as well. I had an endoscopy which revealed mild esophagits and very mild gastritis. I have been on every kind ppi that exists twice a day (I get worse with them) and I have tried carafate, gaviscon, h2 blockers and seem to get worse on them. Sometimes acidic food makes it worse other times the same acidic food doesn't. I don't feel much in between the stomach and into the throat. I was diagnosed with reflux and hiatal hernia YEARS ago and NEVER had a problem (didn't even believe that I did) and suddenly one morning after a severe IBS attack I couldn't eat anything without this feeling. I also get periodic bright yellow dijon mustard colored bowel movements and bowel movement frequency along with all of this. Anyone have any ideas? Cherrie mentioned some similar symptoms however mine seems to disappear when my bowel movements improve. Also, I have this feeling like a belt is being tightened right below my ribcage. I am so confused but want it to stop. I haven't lost weight or anything.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Jill sorry it suddenly becomes so bothersome to you. I know how you feel.The tight belt feeling is probably from IBS, as that's where the colon runs across the mid section of the body -- i get this too and there was a time that I can't even wear seatbelt without getting IBS pain. It probably has to do with the fact that your IBS is now a lot more active than before. It's good that you haven't lost weight.I get the yellow BM too when I go multiple times in the morning -- if you don't have fever and your skin color looks normal, then it's probably because the BM's have come too fast. Originally what comes from the small intestine is all this yellow(ish) color and it is in the colon with the bacteria doing their job that the BM's become brown. So, when transit time is too fast and esp. when one is having D, the colon doesn't have enough time to make them change color yet. So, if there are no visible signs of other issues, no worries about this And yeah, I did have similar symptoms when my GERD was really bad -- so basically in my case the severe GERD pain can quickly spread to the entire GI track and trigger bouts of D. From what you described, I feel that in your case the reverse has happened: when your IBS is bad, it somehow affects your upper stomach and triggers your GERD symptoms. Personally I feel that this is also possible -- an IBS attack, regardless of severity, is both a physical stressor and an emotional stressor. And GERD/reflux can be triggered by either of these stressors. For example, a couple years ago my severe reflux was triggered by me tripping the alarm system of our house which scared the light out me. Before that, I didn't even believe I had GERD, either; but after that scare, it went so bad that I would caugh in the morning until I threw up... I'm so sorry the PPI's and the anti-acids don't seem to work... that's hard... Just a thought, though -- the PPI's are only effective when taking early in the morning (ideally between 5 and 7 when the GI system wakes up and becomes active), as they prevent acid from forming (and it is only in the early morning as well as when starving that most of the stomach acid is produced). And the anti-acid are the ones that neutrolizes the stomach acid, as they are base that coat and protect the stomach linings. So, if you haven't tried this, you might want to reduce the PPI's to once daily in between 5 to 7, and then take the anti-acids before each meal when symptoms are severe and also before bed daily. This way the acid is blocked more effectively and also neurtalized further.Also if you decide to give this a try again, try to avoid raw food and always heat the food while you're on PPI's and acid reducers because with these meds the stomach doesn't have enough acid to kill the viruses/germs that a normal stomach can. I've learned this the hard way -- been severely sick twice in the past few months because of this... So, when the symptoms quiet down, if possible, you might also want to lighten up the meds a lil bit.And when the acidic food doesn't bother you that much anymore, you might want to try a tiny lil bit of apple cedar vinigar drink and see if that helps -- for some people who have GERD, it is not that they have too much acid, but that the acid that the stomach produce isn't helpful enough in digesting food, so the stomach in turn keeps producing acid that's not helpful. In this case the apple cedar vinigar drink can help digest food better and therefore the stomach won't have to produce unhelpful acid anymore. It's unfortunately a trial-and-error thing because it's hard to tell which too-much-acid one is having...Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Jill, for 10 years I had IBS-D on a daily basis, worse in the morning, but bad throughout the day. In the last year of that stretch, 1998, my digestive problems became constant from the first bite in the morning until bedtime. At that point, I began to experience reflux at night: not all of the time, but often enough to let me know it was going to increase in frequency. In July of that year I began taking a wonderful new supplement composed of flavonoid extracts from fruit seeds and skins, designed to control blood platelets and cholesterol oxidation and deposits. Two months later the burning had completely disappeared. I never refluxed again. My D began to lose it's urgency and over time completely disappeared. For the past 10 years I have been able to eat or drink anything without consequences. (I can still get occasional indigestion; but like anyone, it now just passes through. No meds, no Rolaids, just a daily dose of cardiovascular protection.)I recently came across a study from 1995 that suggests that inflammation in cases of IBD should be controllable with medications which address the function of blood platelets, exactly what the flavonoids in the supplement accomplish. I have no evidence that I ever suffered from intestinal inflammation or that inflammation plays any role in indigestion; but the results I have experienced are too similar to be dismissed as coincidental. If the PPIs and whatever you are using to control your IBS are not working, this ought to be worth a trial, at least.My best to you.Mark


----------



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Cherrie,Thanks for your reply. I have taken the PPI's that way (didn't work) and then doubled it. I get worse on them for some reason (maybe it's aggravating my ibs which inturn is making the reflux worse). Wondering if I should get the Bravo PH testing. The stool is yellow bright and formed so not sure if it is rapid or not. I was on the PPI's for over a year and nothing. Interestingly though when I don't think about it for several days most of it subsides. I am so confused and petrified of having surgery to correct it. That seems so extreme. I can't live like this though.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Jill, I see now... This *is* pretty atypical... And if the PPI's don't work it does seem more like it's in indigestion type of acid. It just occured to me -- apart from the Bravo PH testing and the GERD problem to check out, you might also want to ask your dr. about gallbladder issues (like stones). Chronic indigestion and yellow stool can be signs of gallbladder problem -- these 2 symptoms are not uniquely for gallbladder issues, so it is a good idea to ask the dr. to order some tests to check. Hope you get to the bottom of this soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Cherrie,I had two ultrasounds for gallbladder issues. None showed stones and bloodwork was normal. I am at wits end. I am wondering maybe it's dairy or something else. I am going to do a diary and see what happens.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I used to have bright yellow stools when I took a higher dosage of PPIs. When I reduced it to taking just one Nexium first thing in the morning, the yellow color gradually went away. My doctor said it's nothing to worry about, that some people have it because the food goes through the digestive tract too quickly. Not sure if that's the real reason, but I also know that friends of mine on PPis have said they have the strange yellow stools too.


----------



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

I have been reading the side effects of these medicines and they all say upset stomach or stomach pain. I am wondering if they are causing it rather than helping it.


----------



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Also, forgot to mention, it gets worse AFTER I go to the bathroom


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hihave you looked in to the possibility that your stomach isnt producing enough acid and taking the PPI is completely drying up the mucous membrain and causing a gastritis episode, or something along those lines?cheersian


----------

